# Hear alot about Dionysus Labs



## CarvedChicken (Jul 17, 2014)

I have heard and read quit a bit about a new US Domestic ugl Dionysus Labs (google is your friend). I am wondering if anyone has ordered or tried their oils.


----------



## event462 (Jul 17, 2014)

never heard of them.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 17, 2014)

Never heard of them either.


----------



## CarvedChicken (Jul 17, 2014)

Their site looks good and i see post/reviews on ASF, musclegurus. I will pull the trigger. I have sent MANY emails asking questions and trying to annoy them and nothing but professional responses and they offered a free vial just for trying them.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 17, 2014)

Any place with a website is bad news


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 17, 2014)

Good luck man.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 17, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Any place with a website is bad news



This right here, real bad news..


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't mess around with any place that has a website......just asking for trouble then.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 18, 2014)

Its very obvious your associated with the lab....Your not fooling anyone here.....




CarvedChicken said:


> Their site looks good and i see post/reviews on ASF, musclegurus. I will pull the trigger. I have sent MANY emails asking questions and trying to annoy them and nothing but professional responses and they offered a free vial just for trying them.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 18, 2014)

If a labs so desperate for business they're sending free product AND had a public website then it's gotta be legit right? If you're not associated with the lab (which was my first thought when I read your initial post, and I see I'm not alone) then you my friend are what's known to scammers as a fish. Take that free vial as bait and tell us how good your gains were off that grapeseed oil cycle.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 18, 2014)

You can't google my lab....


----------

